# Smoked Shrimp Alfredo



## raptor700 (Feb 13, 2011)

Cleaned and deveined some shrimp then tossed with some garlic,onion,thyme, and dill








I threm them on the hot end of my offset while smokin' some ribs and chicken







My daughters plate with mazzarella,linguine and parmesan
	

		
			
		

		
	







this was mine







It was very good,

thanks for viewin'


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2011)

That looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but where the heck did my plate get off to


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks great. I bet the shrimp was mighty tasty


----------



## bbally (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice thanks for sharing.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 13, 2011)

Man that looks good!!! Looks like a plate that you would get at a fine resturant!!


----------



## smokermark (Feb 14, 2011)

Your shrimp looks like it was out of this world good. Nice job!


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks absolutely fantastic to me, like Les said, it looks like something you would find in a fine restaurant somewhere....matter a fact...I have seen some in fine restaurants that did not look near that good and probably cost twice as much as you had in the whole meal for just one plate!  Keep up the good work!!!!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

 Your new neighbor

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 14, 2011)

Excellent. I love shrimp linguini. Your's looked delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome!

I like your plate best!----It's the shrimp stuck in melted cheese that gets me.

I would find room for some Bacon, but you know me & Bacon.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 14, 2011)

That would be very good right now for breakfast. Yum


----------

